# Fs endlers



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Juvenile endlers between 1/2 and 3/4 inch. Group of 5 with at least one male $5

Pm me

North Burnaby 


Hammer


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

This is not the end of the endlers


----------



## Mm2freak222 (Sep 13, 2015)

Pictures??


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

This is not the endler, it is just the beginning.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

hi i'm interested in some, 

I tried to pm you

thx

ray


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Any Friendlers to the endlers


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

There is no end to the endlers


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

lol I love the bump posts! Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Coppercloud,

I like to keep it light. We are in charge of our own good time. I was thinking of doing a bump with the words to "The End" by The Doors. Something like "This is the endler, the endler my only friendler" but I am not sure how many would get the allusion. I can send a video clip of the stock to any one who wants to see it. I can't seem to take very good pictures. They don't sit still and smile. 
Lots of Endlers available.

Hammer


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you Hammer for nice and healthy female endlers
Here are pic of them.
Your endlers looks same as mine


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

I want to endler on a high note...by saying there are lots endlers available


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

If you want to end up with some endlers ...let me know
Picture of strain in the thread.
Adult and juveniles available
Juveniles 5 for 4$ at least one male
Adults 1$


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

This story has a happy endler .....there are more endlers available. Pics of the strain posted earlier


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

The end of the endlers is not in sight....lots available


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

A nice strain of endlers. Most are 3/4 + inch range. New bulk price 5 for 3$ (at least one male). Massive bulk price. 10 for 5$ (at least one male). 20 for 8$ (at least 4 males). Pic on the thread.
You pick up in Burnaby, near the Production Way Skytrain.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

please close thread changing content


----------

